# The Glass:  Comments and Critiques Please



## D-B-J (Aug 15, 2011)

And The Setup:  Using 2 SB600's to the right, into one reflective umbrella, 4 packs of lights (2 each side), one glass, and tether capture in LR3 to my Macbook Pro, and a Nikon D7000 with an SU800 and 80-200 2.8 lens.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Aug 15, 2011)

Have you thought about putting some white posterboard or panels to the right and/or left of the glass?  That way you get the reflection in the edge of the glass to add a bit of definition.

As it is, very cool shot.  Obviously well thought out, executed well, and a cool idea all the way around.  Nicely done.


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 15, 2011)

Kerbouchard said:


> Have you thought about putting some white posterboard or panels to the right and/or left of the glass?  That way you get the reflection in the edge of the glass to add a bit of definition.
> 
> As it is, very cool shot.  Obviously well thought out, executed well, and a cool idea all the way around.  Nicely done.



Wow, thank you very much.  At first i wanted to shoot like the bokeh was pouring out of the glass, i just wasn't pleased with it.  And yeah, i was fooling around with the settings and "posing of the glass" for at least an hour.  But i'm glad you like it.


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 15, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 15, 2011)

use a macro, and the bokeh circle will even be crazier


----------



## EPPhoto (Aug 15, 2011)

I like it!  It's Interesting!


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 15, 2011)

EPPhoto said:


> I like it!  It's Interesting!



Thank you!


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 15, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> use a macro, and the bokeh circle will even be crazier[/QUOTE
> 
> I played around with different lenses, and for me, this was my favorite.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 15, 2011)

Sigh.. my xmas light is built into the faux tree.  Too lazy to take it out .


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 15, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Sigh.. my xmas light is built into the faux tree.  Too lazy to take it out .



Luckily i found the bag of ten bundles in the basement.  Didn't even have to go to the attic!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 15, 2011)

While you are at it, go make some shaped bokeh!


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 15, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> While you are at it, go make some shaped bokeh!



Nahhhh, thanks for the offer though!


----------



## jake337 (Aug 15, 2011)

Looking at your setup it seems the christmas lights on the left are a tad closer which is making  the left side OOF lights a tad brighter.  You got the symetry going with placement.  I would like to see the shot with equal brightness(bokeh) and add Kerbouchard's advice and it may set it off!


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 15, 2011)

jake337 said:


> Looking at your setup it seems the christmas lights on the left are a tad closer which is making  the left side OOF lights a tad brighter.  You got the symetry going with placement.  I would like to see the shot with equal brightness(bokeh) and add Kerbouchard's advice and it may set it off!



Thanks!  Yeah i noticed that, but i left it as i kinda liked the perfect symmetry yet not absolutely perfect. Kinda a subtle tension in the photo.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 15, 2011)

why not? LOL.. I am going to make this logo.. but first i need to go get xmas light.


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 15, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> why not? LOL.. I am going to make this logo.. but first i need to go get xmas light.



Wait what?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 15, 2011)

what what?  Star Wars rebel logo bokeh.


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 15, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> what what?  Star Wars rebel logo bokeh.



I apologize, i am not a star wars buff in any way.  Haha


----------



## Gawain (Aug 16, 2011)

So, my reaction (for what's its worth). 

WOW.... the only item that is well defined is the glass (hence the name of yer piece.. LOL). The remainder of the shot is beautiful but not defined, allowing the viewer to guess or wonder what surrounds the glass. Actually, my imagination was piqued (which is a priceless reaction in itself). My artistic ability (such that it is) does not allow me to see anyway to improve this shot. In my humble opinion, awakened imagination is all that is needed to earn an A+.

Well done!


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 16, 2011)

Gawain said:


> So, my reaction (for what's its worth).
> 
> WOW.... the only item that is well defined is the glass (hence the name of yer piece.. LOL). The remainder of the shot is beautiful but not defined, allowing the viewer to guess or wonder what surrounds the glass. Actually, my imagination was piqued (which is a priceless reaction in itself). My artistic ability (such that it is) does not allow me to see anyway to improve this shot. In my humble opinion, awakened imagination is all that is needed to earn an A+.
> 
> Well done!



Well thank you very much.  Glad i could pique your imagination with my (in my opinion), amateur talent. 

Regards,
Jake


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 16, 2011)

ttt?


----------

